# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συναντηση μελων BB.gr Nabba-Sportshow Grandprix,Αθήνα 17.10.09

## Muscleboss

Ανοίγω αυτο το θέμα εδώ, για οτι φωτογραφίες και σχόλια γύρω απο τη συνάντηση στον αγώνα της nabba στην έκθεση Sportshow και τη σχετική ψιλοάσχετη συζήτηση για να κρατησουμε καθαρό το θέμα που έχει να κάνει μόνο με τον αγωνιστικό κομμάτι.

--

Θάψτε άφοβα  :01. Razz: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINOULA

> Ανοίγω αυτο το θέμα εδώ, για οτι φωτογραφίες και σχόλια γύρω απο τη συνάντηση στον αγώνα της nabba στην έκθεση Sportshow και τη σχετική ψιλοάσχετη συζήτηση για να κρατησουμε καθαρό το θέμα που έχει να κάνει μόνο με τον αγωνιστικό κομμάτι.
> 
> --
> 
> Θάψτε άφοβα 
> 
> ΜΒ


*Αυτό το κοντούλι που βγήκε δεύτερος στην κατηγορία του ...το ξανθό με την ΤΣΙΧΛΑ.....μιλούσε στο τηλ μετά απ'έξω και έλεγε : "Έλα....2ος βγήκα!!!!" 
Μόνο που ξέχασε να πει οτι συμετείχαν 2 μόνο! (Κακία ε
Επίσης αυτός ο θεσσαλονικιός με τις περίεργες γραμμές στο κεφάλι ποιος ήταν ρε παιδια; 
Όσο για την "κάλτσα" δεν το σχολιάζω........!!!!* :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vAnY

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5578Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5585ειστε ολοι φοβερη παρεα!!! :08. Turtle: Ηλια ,Κατερινα, Ιαννη και βεβαιως Αντζελικα ευχαριστω!
Κριμα που δεν ημουν στους αγωνες...αλλα σας παραθετω φωτο απο την προηγουμενη των αγωνων.. :01. Razz:

----------


## vAnY

:02. Welcome:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Μαρία

Οτι επιασε ο φακός!!!

----------


## Μαρία



----------


## Μαρία



----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μπράβο Μαρία, πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Σίγουρα περασατε πολύ καλά!
Αλλά θέλουμε εννοειται να δουμε κι άλλες...! :03. Clap: 

Μια απορία και μια διαπιστωση μονο.. 1ον τι εκανε εκει ο τύπος στη 2η φώτο ακριβως απο πάνω^^  :01. Razz: ????? και 2ον δε ξερω ποιανης είναι τα ποδια στη τελευταία αλλά είναι πολύ ωραία :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Μαρία

> Μπράβο Μαρία, πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Σίγουρα περασατε πολύ καλά!
> Αλλά θέλουμε εννοειται να δουμε κι άλλες...!
> 
> Μια απορία και μια διαπιστωση μονο.. 1ον τι εκανε εκει ο τύπος στη 2η φώτο ακριβως απο πάνω^^ ????? και 2ον δε ξερω ποιανης είναι τα ποδια στη τελευταία αλλά είναι πολύ ωραία


Πρώτον ο κύριος είναι αθλητής και διαγωνιζόταν στην κατηγορία μαστερ,είναι παλιος και πολύ μεγαλος .......αθλητής και φιλαρακι του Ηλία!!!!! :01. Mr. Green: 
Δευτερον τα ωραία ποδια είναι της Κατερινούλας από το φόρουμ,κανουμε και χρέη παπαράτσι!!!! :01. Razz: 
Πράγματι περάσαμε πολύ ωραία!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ωστε έτσι... Ξέρουμε το όνομα του για να ψάξουμε φωτογραφιες του απ το παρελθον;

KATERINOULA  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## NASSER

> *
> Επίσης αυτός ο θεσσαλονικιός με τις περίεργες γραμμές στο κεφάλι ποιος ήταν ρε παιδια; 
> *


o Βαγγελης Χαλκιας....

----------


## ioannis1

κατερινουλα δε σου ειπα κατεβασε λιγο τη φουστα;ειδες τι εγινε :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Levrone

ρε συ Κατερινα, ρε συ Κατερινα!!! τι ειναι αυτα που φορας??? θα κρυωσεις παιδακι μου!!! αν ερ8εις ποτε Κρητη ετσι ντυμενη να ξερεις οτι δε θα δεχτω να σε φιλοξενησω!!!! να το ξερεις! :08. Turtle: 

ρε Αντζελικα σε ολες τις φωτο μεσα??? καλα βρε δε βαρεθηκες το φακο???!!!

ενταξει vAny στα8ερη αξια!

jemstone το ιδιο!!!

Μαρια δε σχολιαζω για ευνοητους λογους!!! 

αντρες δε σχολιαζω!

ολα καλα!

----------


## KATERINOULA

*ρεεεεεεεεεεεεε;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
ποιο κα8ίκι έβγαλε αυτή την φωτό;
χαχαχαχ τι παιδιά είσαστε τέλος πάντων;
χαχαχαχα απίστευτοι....!!! γι'αυτό άλλωστε σας λατρεύω.
Επίσης συνειδητοποίησα απ'τις φωτό οτι είμαι πολύ χοντρή πλέον!!!
Σε μερικούς μήνες θα σας φτιάξω τόπικ......."ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΆ by Katerinoula"..........*

----------


## KATERINOULA

> Πρώτον ο κύριος είναι αθλητής και διαγωνιζόταν στην κατηγορία μαστερ,είναι παλιος και πολύ μεγαλος .......αθλητής και φιλαρακι του Ηλία!!!!!
> Δευτερον τα ωραία ποδια είναι της Κατερινούλας από το φόρουμ,κανουμε και χρέη παπαράτσι!!!!
> Πράγματι περάσαμε πολύ ωραία!!!


*χαχαχα ώστε εσύ είσαι ε;
χαχαχαχα τι ωραία πόδια μαρή;
Σαν βούζα είμαι.....*

----------


## J.P.

Παιδιά και εγώ χάρηκα που κατάφερα να γνωρίσω μερικά παιδιά ακόμα απο το forum. Είστε όλοι πολλοί συμπαθείς. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να γνωρίσω και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά αλλά το τρέξιμο και το άγχος από όλες τις μέρες τις έκθεσης δεν μου το επέτρεψαν.

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολύ τον Nasser, τον Polyneiko και τον Rambo για τη βοήθεια με το πανό.  Δυστυχώς το άλλο παιδί δεν πρόλαβα να τον γνωρίσω  :01. Sad: . Θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιος ήταν. Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να σας γνωρίσω όλους στην επόμενη συνάντηση.

----------


## alextg

> Παιδιά και εγώ χάρηκα που κατάφερα να γνωρίσω μερικά παιδιά ακόμα απο το forum. Είστε όλοι πολλοί συμπαθείς. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να γνωρίσω και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά αλλά το τρέξιμο και το άγχος από όλες τις μέρες τις έκθεσης δεν μου το επέτρεψαν.
> 
> Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολύ τον Nasser, τον Polyneiko και τον Rambo για τη βοήθεια με το πανό.  Δυστυχώς το άλλο παιδί δεν πρόλαβα να τον γνωρίσω . Θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιος ήταν. Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να σας γνωρίσω όλους στην επόμενη συνάντηση.


Απο οτι θυμαμε ο Τασος ηταν πανω και βοηθαγε με το πανο .... λιγη προπονηση ακομα για το Τασο ... δεν τον χαλασε καθολου  :01. Razz: 
H Julia δεν εχει ανεβασει ακομα φοτος .... δεν προλαβε ακομα , ή φταιει που τις τραβηξα ολες εγω ?  :01. Razz: 
VaNy που εισουν το Σαββατο ? Πειρες απουσια τρελη ! Εισουν ΑΑ ...

----------


## ioannis1

> *ρεεεεεεεεεεεεε;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ποιο κα8ίκι έβγαλε αυτή την φωτό;
> χαχαχαχ τι παιδιά είσαστε τέλος πάντων;
> χαχαχαχα απίστευτοι....!!! γι'αυτό άλλωστε σας λατρεύω.
> Επίσης συνειδητοποίησα απ'τις φωτό οτι είμαι πολύ χοντρή πλέον!!!
> Σε μερικούς μήνες θα σας φτιάξω τόπικ......."ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΆ by Katerinoula"..........*


με μαγιω η με δικτυωτο;;;;;;;;; :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## anjelica

> *χαχαχα ώστε εσύ είσαι ε;
> χαχαχαχα τι ωραία πόδια μαρή;
> Σαν βούζα είμαι.....*


εμενα παντως μου αρεσε το ποδαρακι σου :01. Razz:  την επομενη φορα θα κρυβομαστε απο την Μαιρη :01. ROFL:  εχει γινει επικινδυνος παπαρατσι :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι πρωταθλητες μας Γιαννης Αναγνωστου - Νίκος Σιγάλας !!



Σταυρούλα Γκασιάμη - Τζούλια επί της σκηνης !!

----------


## vAnY

:03. Clap:  μπραβο παιδια βγαλατε καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες ....δυστυχως εμενα με πικραινουν απο τη μια γιατι για προσωπικους λογους δεν μπορεσα να ερθω εκεινο το βραδυ....  :01. Sad:

----------


## KATERINOULA

> με μαγιω η με δικτυωτο;;;;;;;;;





> εμενα παντως μου αρεσε το ποδαρακι σου την επομενη φορα θα κρυβομαστε απο την Μαιρη εχει γινει επικινδυνος παπαρατσι


*έχω με μαγιώ αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη οτι θέλετε να δείτε!!!
όταν έρθω πάλι στα ίσια μου θα τις βάλω για να γελάσουμε όλοι μαζί!
όσο για σένα ιωάννη .....παίζει να είχα να βάλω φούστα και 2 χρόνια!!
Μου το μάτιασες όμως το καλτσόν και έσκισε*

----------


## KATERINI 144

> *
> όσο για σένα ιωάννη .....παίζει να είχα να βάλω φούστα και 2 χρόνια!!
> Μου το μάτιασες όμως το καλτσόν και έσκισε*


α τον αληταρα! 


(εχει ενα ματι αυτος αστα να πανε  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## KATERINI 144

> 


 :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ωστε έτσι... Ξέρουμε το όνομα του για να ψάξουμε φωτογραφιες του απ το παρελθον;
> 
> KATERINOULA


 
είναι ο φίλος μου ο δημήτρης ο Μπαρμπαγιάννης παλιός πρωταθλητης αλλα έχει πολλα χρόνια να κατεβεί σε αγώνες και δεν είχε πολλες συμετοχές , αλλα ήταν καλός με ωραίο καλούπι , τον ψήνω να κανει κανένα καμ μπάκ και λέει μαζί να κατεβούμε , εγω ειληκρινα αν δεν είχα το ατύχημα και όλες τις ζημιές που βγήκαν εξαιτίας του μετα απο 20 χρόνια , για πλάκα θα κατέβαινα κάθε χρόνο αλλα βλέπετε η μοίρα τα έφερε αλλιώς και δεν θέλω να το σκεφτομε

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο τελικός απολογισμός  ως αναφορα τα εξωαγωνιστικα γιατι αυτα σχολιάζουμε σ αυτό το τόπικ ήταν ότι περασαμε πολύ όμορφα και έχουμε δυνατότητα για ακόμη καλύτερα . 

η απουσία της βάνυ ήταν αισθητή το σάββατο , αλλα είχε τους λόγους της που είναι σεβαστοί και δικαιολογημένοι , ελπίζουμε άλλη φορα να είναι καλύτερες συνθήκες .

όσο για την κατερινούλα που υποβαθμίζει τα μπούτια της , αυτό ας αφήσει να το κρίνουμε και να σχολιάσουμε εμείς οι άντρες σαν πιο ειδικοί και όταν εμείς σχολιάζουμε θετικα τότε τα λόγια είναι περιτα και οι αντιρήσεις , όπως εσείς σχολιάζετε τα διάφορα εξαρτήματα κάποιων αθλητών η αντρων γενικότερα επιτρέψτε να έχουμε και μεις την αποψή μας σε ότι αφορα το γυναικείο σώμα και εμφάνηση .

άλλωστε δεν έχουμε΄ούτε καν μέτριες γυναίκες στο φόρουμ κάθε μια έχει και τα δυνατα της σημεία που επισκιάζουν κάτι που θεωρεί η ίδια ότι υστερεί .

βέβαια καλό θα ήταν σε επόμενη συνάντηση να συμετείχαν και περισσότερες απο το φόρουμ απο τις ενεργές όπως πχ η μπέμπα αλλα χωρίς την ωραία περούκα του αβαταρ της .

και ακόμη καλύτερα σε επόμενους αγωνες να έχουμε στην σκηνή και να εχω την χαρα να είμαι κριτης σε καποια απο τα μέλη του φόρουμ , αλλα όνομα δεν λέω βάνυ την λένε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINOULA

*Αυτή κι'αν είναι μάχη ....σώμα με σώμα!*

----------


## Μαρία

> είναι ο φίλος μου ο δημήτρης ο παπαντώνης παλιός πρωταθλητης αλλα έχει πολλα χρόνια να κατεβεί σε αγώνες και δεν είχε πολλες συμετοχές , αλλα ήταν καλός με ωραίο καλούπι , τον ψήνω να κανει κανένα καμ μπάκ και λέει μαζί να κατεβούμε , εγω ειληκρινα αν δεν είχα το ατύχημα και όλες τις ζημιές που βγήκαν εξαιτίας του μετα απο 20 χρόνια , για πλάκα θα κατέβαινα κάθε χρόνο αλλα βλέπετε η μοίρα τα έφερε αλλιώς και δεν θέλω να το σκεφτομε


Δεν νομιζω οτι ρωτησε για τον Δημήτρη(είπε την δευτερη φωτο απο πανω,αν παρεις απο την αρχη ακριβως απο πάνω τις φωτο του εν λόγω ποστ,είναι αλλος,ο Δημητρης ειναι απο το τελος στη δευτερη φωτο) :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## anjelica

> Δεν νομιζω οτι ρωτησε για τον Δημήτρη(είπε την δευτερη φωτο απο πανω,αν παρεις απο την αρχη ακριβως απο πάνω τις φωτο του εν λόγω ποστ,είναι αλλος,ο Δημητρης ειναι απο το τελος στη δευτερη φωτο)


 :08. Toast:  για τον αλλον ρωτουσε το καταλαβα και εγω παροτι ειμαι ξανθια :01. Razz: (γεια σου Μαιρη επι ευκαιριας :02. Welcome: )

----------


## Μαρία

> για τον αλλον ρωτουσε το καταλαβα και εγω παροτι ειμαι ξανθια(γεια σου Μαιρη επι ευκαιριας)


Γεια σου κουκλα anjelica!!!! :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## anjelica

Ο Ηλιας απαντησε διπλωματικα :08. Turtle: και καλα δεν καταλαβε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Μαρία

> Ο Ηλιας απαντησε διπλωματικακαι καλα δεν καταλαβε


Είναι μεγάλο γατόνι,ναι και καλα δεν καταλαβε....!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## alextg

> *Αυτή κι'αν είναι μάχη ....σώμα με σώμα!*


Σχολιαζοντας την συγκεκριμενη φοτο θα ηθελα να πω οτι ο μονος που καταφερε να φαει αυτο το πραγμα ηταν ο Τασος , ο οποιος ειναι σε περιοδο ογκου και τρωει γενικος οτι βρει μπροστα του.Εγω μετα το μισο πιστευα οτι θα ανατιναχτω ... και ο Παναγιωτης δυσκολευτικε αρκετα ...
Επεισης εδω θα ηθελα να καταγγειλω το Γιαννη που δεν αφησε τον καημενο το Τασο να φαει μερικες πατατες τηγανιτες (ακομα)  :01. Razz: 
Κατα τα αλλα ολοι φαγαν Light (και καλα) ... ο μονος που εφαγε πολυ και ηταν δικαιολογημενος ηταν ο Ηλιας που ως γνωστο ειναι στην αναπτυξη  :01. Razz:

----------


## anjelica

> Σχολιαζοντας την συγκεκριμενη φοτο θα ηθελα να πω οτι ο μονος που καταφερε να φαει αυτο το πραγμα ηταν ο Τασος , ο οποιος ειναι σε περιοδο ογκου και τρωει γενικος οτι βρει μπροστα του.Εγω μετα το μισο πιστευα οτι θα ανατιναχτω ... και ο Παναγιωτης δυσκολευτικε αρκετα ...
> Επεισης εδω θα ηθελα να καταγγειλω το Γιαννη που δεν αφησε τον καημενο το Τασο να φαει μερικες πατατες τηγανιτες (ακομα) 
> Κατα τα αλλα ολοι φαγαν Light (και καλα) ... ο μονος που εφαγε πολυ και ηταν δικαιολογημενος ηταν ο Ηλιας που ως γνωστο ειναι στην αναπτυξη


σιγα μην εφαγε,αφου ηρθε τελευταιος ολοι εχουν αδιαζει τα πιατα  τους και ειχαν ορεξη πια για κουβεντα και δεν τον αφινανε να φαει ουτε το πρωτο πιατο ουτε το δευτερο :02. Shock: (τρωει απο δυο αυτος αστα να πανε :01. Mr. Green: ) παλι καλα δεν πηρε το επιδορπιο :01. ROFL:  ο Τασος μετα απο τοσο ρυζι που τρωει και δεν αντεχει αλλο θα ετρωγε και τα δικα σας αλλα μαλλον ντραπικε τον Γιαννη και κρατιθικε :01. ROFL:

----------


## jemstone

Λοιπόν εδώ παιδιά τώρα θα σας ανεβάσω τα behind the scene που έγιναν πριν κατά τι διάρκεια και μετά τους αγώνες ……σχολιάστε ελευθέρα.

----------


## jemstone

Αυτές δεν τις σχολιάζω χαχαχαχ

----------


## jemstone

:08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## -beba-

Τα γυναικεία αμάνικα μπλουζάκια bodybuilding.gr που μπορούμε να τα βρούμε?

----------


## Muscleboss

^ έλα στον αγώνα της WABBA στις 29/11 να πάρεις μπλουζάκι δωρεάν.  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Έλα με την περούκα γιατί αλλιως δεν θα σε καταλαβουμε !! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

> ^ έλα στον αγώνα της WABBA στις 29/11 να πάρεις μπλουζάκι δωρεάν. 
> 
> ΜΒ


oκ , μετα τον αγωνα της WABBA  θα περιμενω στο σπιτι και εγω το δικο μου! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

κατσε να σου στειλω διευθυνση με pm!

----------


## Muscleboss

^ το δωρεάν ισχύει μόνο για παραλαβή απο το κατάστημα και μέχρι εξάντλησης των αποθεμάτων  :01. Razz: 

αντρικά έχουν μείνει ελάχιστα και σπασμένα νούμερα. μόνο XL νομίζω.

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

> Σχολιαζοντας την συγκεκριμενη φοτο θα ηθελα να πω οτι ο μονος που καταφερε να φαει αυτο το πραγμα ηταν ο Τασος , ο οποιος ειναι σε περιοδο ογκου και τρωει γενικος οτι βρει μπροστα του.Εγω μετα το μισο πιστευα οτι θα ανατιναχτω ... και ο Παναγιωτης δυσκολευτικε αρκετα ...


εμένα με πιάσατε απροετοίμαστο.. μου χε ψιλοκοπεί η όρεξη δεν ξέρω αν ήταν απο την κούραση κ το ταξίδι της μέρας, στα κανονικά μου χτυπάω 2 για πλάκα... :08. Food: 

ΜΒ

----------


## thegravijia

> ^ έλα στον αγώνα της WABBA στις 29/11 να πάρεις μπλουζάκι δωρεάν. 
> 
> ΜΒ


 αθηνα θα γινει η θεσαλονικη?
αυτος με την harley davison την μπλουζα ποιος ειναι ??

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο Τζουλια! Αποθανατιζουν τις καλυτερες στιγμες της παρεας του φορουμ.



> αθηνα θα γινει η θεσαλονικη?
> αυτος με την harley davison την μπλουζα ποιος ειναι ??


Η επομενη συναντιση θα ειναι στην Αθηνα συγουρα στον αγωνα της wabba αλλα προηγειται και ο αγωνας της ifbb που θα συμμετασχει και η Ναντiα crow και θα πρεπει να ενθαρρύνουμε με την παρουσια μας.

----------


## Levrone

> προηγειται και ο αγωνας της ifbb που θα συμμετασχει και η Ναντiα crow και θα πρεπει να ενθαρρύνουμε με την παρουσια μας.


εγω στηριζω Ναντια crow!

----------


## thegravijia

> Πολυ ωραιες φωτο Τζουλια! Αποθανατιζουν τις καλυτερες στιγμες της παρεας του φορουμ.
> 
> 
> Η επομενη συναντιση θα ειναι στην Αθηνα συγουρα στον αγωνα της wabba αλλα προηγειται και ο αγωνας της ifbb που θα συμμετασχει και η Ναντiα crow και θα πρεπει να ενθαρρύνουμε με την παρουσια μας.





> εγω στηριζω Ναντια crow!


 κ που θα γινει ο αγωνας της ifbb? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> κ που θα γινει ο αγωνας της ifbb?


κατσε εσυ ποιον στηριζεις? εισαι με εμας ή με τους αλλους?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

> κ που θα γινει ο αγωνας της ifbb?


και αυτος Αθηνα. ετσι λενε οι τελευταιες ενημερωσεις...

διαβαζουμε οταν μας ενδιαφερει κατι... :01. Mr. Green:  http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...080#post109080

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> για τον αλλον ρωτουσε το καταλαβα και εγω παροτι ειμαι ξανθια(γεια σου Μαιρη επι ευκαιριας)


 
τελικά έκλεψε για μια ακόμη φορα την παράσταση, ο μάστερ αυτός είναι παλιός αθλητης αλλα ποτε δεν ήταν τόπ με τίτλους απλα του αρέσει να συμετέχει και είναι τρόπος ζωής το ββ , είχε απο τα πρώτα γυμναστήρια στη λάρισα και το μεγαλύτερο αλλα πρίν πολλα χρόνια και εχουν ξεκινήσει πολλοι μεγάλοι αθλητες απ απο αυτόν.

τωρα αν αναρωτιέστε τι δουλειά είχε αφού δεν ηταν σε τόπ φόρμα να εντυπωσιάσει,  βέβαια είναι και αρκετά πάνω απο τα 50 η 55 , πάνω σ αυτο δεν θέλει και φιλοσοφία να καταλάβετε , απλα έχει τεραστιο φαν κλάμπ με γυναίκες και μονοπωλεί το ενδιαφέρον και μια και μιλάμε για ββ και μυική ανάπτυξη έχει μια μυική ομάδα αρκετα ανεπτυγμένη  όπως φαίνετε .

με κάνει εντύπωση πως οι γυναίκες του φόρουμ κατευθείαν κατάλαβαν για ποιόν αθλητή αναφέρθηκες :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Γυναικες Ηλία.... Μάλλον είναι πολύ πιο έξυπνες, πονηρες και πανούργιες απ όσο νομίζουμε μερικοί :08. Toast:

----------


## anjelica

> αθηνα θα γινει η θεσαλονικη?
> αυτος με την harley davison την μπλουζα ποιος ειναι ??


 ο tassos ειναι

----------


## Niiick

> 



καλα τρελο σωμα η κοπελα!

----------


## KATERINOULA

> ^ έλα στον αγώνα της WABBA στις 29/11 να πάρεις μπλουζάκι δωρεάν. 
> 
> ΜΒ


*κι'εγώ ένα XL παρακαλώ....χαχαχαχα*

----------


## jemstone

Ανεβάζω και τις τελευταίες σήμερα…

----------


## jemstone

Βλέπουμε της διαφορετικές διατροφικές συνήθειες τον μέλλον μας
Κώστας προτίμησε κοτοπουλάκι και λαχανικά στον ατμό βλέπουμε εδώ τρώει καροτάκι (άσχετο φυσικά αν δεν ήταν το πιάτο που αρχικά είχε διαλέξει)

Και από κάτω βλέπουμε τους πεινασμένους λύκους να προσπαθούν να χωρέσουν το cheeseburger στο στόμα τους… 
Σχολιάστε άφοβα!!!!!

----------


## -beba-

> Έλα με την περούκα γιατί αλλιως δεν θα σε καταλαβουμε !!


Δεν χρειάζεται να έρθω με την περούκα γιατί φορόντας την ανακάλυψα ότι μου πάνε τα πολύχρωμα μαλλιά. Εχω ραντεβού αύριο στο κομμωτήριο να κάνω στα ξανθά μαλλιά μου πορτοκαλί και μπλέ ανταύγειες. Οπότε θα με αναγνωρίσετε και χωρίς την περούκα.

----------


## KATERINOULA

> Δεν χρειάζεται να έρθω με την περούκα γιατί φορόντας την ανακάλυψα ότι μου πάνε τα πολύχρωμα μαλλιά. Εχω ραντεβού αύριο στο κομμωτήριο να κάνω στα ξανθά μαλλιά μου πορτοκαλί και μπλέ ανταύγειες. Οπότε θα με αναγνωρίσετε και χωρίς την περούκα.


*αχαχαχα γεια σου ρε μπέμπα. πετα και καμια μοβ μεσα*

----------


## -beba-

> *αχαχαχα γεια σου ρε μπέμπα. πετα και καμια μοβ μεσα*


Μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ...........καλή ιδέα. Θα το σκεφτώ.

----------


## ioannis1

παντως επειδη πολλοι λενε δεν μας αρεσει το γυναικειο ββ επειδη γινονται σαν τερατα,ας δουνε τις πρωταθλητριες μας εδω και τα αλλα κοριτσια που κανουν ββ και σιγουρα θα αλλα ξουν γνωμη.ειναι ολες θεες. :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:

----------


## vAnY

> παντως επειδη πολλοι λενε δεν μας αρεσει το γυναικειο ββ επειδη γινονται σαν τερατα,ας δουνε τις πρωταθλητριες μας εδω και τα αλλα κοριτσια που κανουν ββ και σιγουρα θα αλλα ξουν γνωμη.ειναι ολες θεες.


 :03. Clap:  χα αυτο ξαναππεστο!! τι βλακειες λεει ο κοσμος οταν δεν ξερει... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> χα αυτο ξαναππεστο!! τι βλακειες λεει ο κοσμος οταν δεν ξερει...


 
έτσι ακριβώς βανυ λέει βλακείες όταν δεν ξέρει εμείς όμως εδω είμαστε και θα δείξουμε και θα αποδείξουμε πως όταν το χει μια γυναίκα τόχει και η γυμναστική με βάρη το ενισχύει , αν δεν τόχει ότι και να κάνει ξύλα πέτρες θα είναι , το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους άντρες βέβαια .

το μόνο πρόβλημα ρε παιδια και αισθάνομαι άσχημα για κάτω στην αθήνα ,είναι που σας έλεγα όλο νυστάζω όταν βγαίναμε έξω , τι να κάνω δεν το μπορω το ξενύχτι εγω κοιμάμε με τις κότες που λένε μπυτζάμες σκούφο και ύπνο :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

> το μόνο πρόβλημα ρε παιδια και αισθάνομαι άσχημα για κάτω στην αθήνα ,είναι που σας έλεγα όλο νυστάζω όταν βγαίναμε έξω , τι να κάνω δεν το μπορω το ξενύχτι εγω κοιμάμε με τις κότες που λένε μπυτζάμες σκούφο και ύπνο


αχ χα χα χα!!! δεν παιζεσαι λεμεεεε!!!!

----------


## Μαρία

> το μόνο πρόβλημα ρε παιδια και αισθάνομαι άσχημα για κάτω στην αθήνα ,είναι που σας έλεγα όλο νυστάζω όταν βγαίναμε έξω , τι να κάνω δεν το μπορω το ξενύχτι εγω κοιμάμε με τις κότες που λένε μπυτζάμες σκούφο και ύπνο


Ετσι ακριβως!!!Αμαν Ηλία ολο να κοιμασαι θες και με τις κοτες πας για υπνο αλλα να το διευκρινήσουμε λίγο!!! :02. Shock: 
Ναι ολο να κοιμασαι θες απο τις 8 τα ξημερώματα(αφου εχεις βάλει ολους τους άλλους για ύπνο πρωτα). :01. ROFL: 
Και με τις κοτες,τις πρωινες της δευτερης βαρδιας που κοιμούνται απο τις 8!!!
Οσο για τις πυτζάμες σκούφο και υπνο εμεις λεμε μαμ-κακα και νάνι αλλα εσυ τρως το πρωινο και μετα πας για υπνο. :01. ROFL: 

Υ.Σ Παιδια μην τον πιστευετε,ειναι περιπτωση και μην βγειτε μαζι το βραδυ εκτος αν εχετε πιει 5 καφεδες νες και 10 ελληνικους(ετσι ναι)!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## alextg

Μην συκοφαντειτε τον Ηλια ρε ! Δεν ντρεπεστε καθολου ... αφου μετα το φαγητο που πηγαμε , αμεσως στο κρεββατι του πηγε ο ανθρωπος ... εγω ο ιδιος τον πηγα στο ξενοδοχειο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> *κι'εγώ ένα XL παρακαλώ....χαχαχαχα*


κατερινούλα δε παίζει γυναικείο XL για φέτος sorry. ελάχιστα έχουν μείνει κ ειναι ολα small νομίζω ή και κανα M.... από άνοιξη που θα βγάλουμε νέα μπλουζάκια όμως (και ακόμα καλύτερα ελπίζω) θα βγάλουμε ότι νούμερο θες.

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

σύμφωνα με τις δηλώσεις της την ανοιξη θα χρειαστεί απο σμολ και κατω, μαλλον να βγάλεις και σε μπεμπε πανο.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το comparison δικεφαλων που έμεινε στα πρακτικα του αγωνα της Nabba στην Έκθεση :

*Rambo vs Crow !!!*




 Και μια σε πιο φιλικό επίπεδο !!!

----------


## thegravijia

ναντια η προετοιμασια παει πολυυ καλα η μου φαινεται
??? :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασίλη η Ναντια είναι σε τετοια κατασταση πάντα !!

----------


## Tassos

γεια σας παιδες μετα απο καιρο καταφερα να φτιαξω το καταραμενο υπολογιστη μου. οι φωτο ειναι τελειες ειστε ολοι σουπερ. Jem ευτυχως προλαβα και μαζεψα το παντελονι....  :01. ROFL:

----------


## alextg

Τασο ειμαι σιγουρος οντι η Τζουλια εχει και αλλες πιο αποκαλυπτικες απλα δεν ηθελε να σε βγαλει στη φορα ... μην το σχολιαζεις πολυ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> γεια σας παιδες μετα απο καιρο καταφερα να φτιαξω το καταραμενο υπολογιστη μου. οι φωτο ειναι τελειες ειστε ολοι σουπερ. Jem ευτυχως προλαβα και μαζεψα το παντελονι....


τασο σε έψαχνα, πήρα το τηλ τελικά απο τον αλέξη αλλα δε το πρόλαβα. ήθελε ένας κολλητός απο πάτρα μηπως του βρησκες κανα harley αλλά τελικά προλαβε και βρήκε.

btw thanks για τη βόλτα τη μέρα του αγώνα. τα λέμε ελπίζω ξανά στις 29/11  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

> σύμφωνα με τις δηλώσεις της την ανοιξη θα χρειαστεί απο σμολ και κατω, μαλλον να βγάλεις και σε μπεμπε πανο.


μπα το μπεμπε θα ειναι πολυ ψηλα στην κατερινουλα χαχαχαχα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINOULA

> γεια σας παιδες μετα απο καιρο καταφερα να φτιαξω το καταραμενο υπολογιστη μου. οι φωτο ειναι τελειες ειστε ολοι σουπερ. Jem ευτυχως προλαβα και μαζεψα το παντελονι....





> μπα το μπεμπε θα ειναι πολυ ψηλα στην κατερινουλα χαχαχαχα


*1) Τασούλη επιτέλους παλικάρι μου! Που είσαι εσύ; 

2) Μωρέ ο Κατερίνης καλά τα λέει... εσείς κύριε Αναγώστου υπονοείτε κάτι μήπως;
Γιατί να μου πηγαίνει ψηλά; αφού είμαι 1.50 και σανίδα! ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ*

----------


## ioannis1

εγω κινεζο..... :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Tassos

Ελα Πανο κριμα φιλε που δε προλαβε το παιδι , αν ξανατυχει κατι πες. Σιγουρα 29/11 !!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Το comparison δικεφαλων που έμεινε στα πρακτικα του αγωνα της Nabba στην Έκθεση :
> 
> *Rambo vs Crow !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Και μια σε πιο φιλικό επίπεδο !!!


 
πολύ ωραια φωτο εδω η νάντια είναι κούκλα και σε καταπληκτική φόρμα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενα ακομα ποτ πουρι από τις φωτογραφίες των μελων του φόρουμ μας.
(Βασικα είναι και ένας καλος τρόπος να αποθηκευει ο καθενας τις φωτογραφίες που τον ενδιαφερουν ,που να στελνουμε cds τωρα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## crow

Εγω βεβαια οπως παντα στον κοσμο μου.......τωρα το ειδα αυτο το θεμα.
Ααααααα Rambo ισως κ  να σε κερδιζω ε???? χαχαχαχα Κανονισε την επομενη φορα που θα σε δω να εχουν  μεγαλωσει τα χερια σου :01. Razz:  :05. Biceps: : :01. Razz: 
Κ απορουσα που ειναι αυτη η φοτο

----------


## RAMBO

δεν τα φουσκωσα τελειως για να μην νιωθεις μειωνεκτικα...ουτως η αλλιως οι κυριες προηγουνται και ειδικα οι ομορφες... :01. Wink:

----------

